# Icardi: "Ti amo Wanda Nara"



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2013)

*Mauro Icardi* esce allo scoperto, è lui la causa della fine del matrimonio tra *Maxi Lopez*, attaccante del Catania e la showgirl argentina *Wanda Nara *(http://www.milanworld.net/maxi-lopez-e-wanda-nara-si-separano-vt12360.html). 

Con un messaggio su *Twitter* infatti ha rivelato l'esistenza di una relazione tra i due: "Wanda Nara, ti amo. Non è facile spiegare questa sensazione perché ho scoperto che queste due parole portano con sé un sentimento senza limiti"

Icardi, tra le altre cose, è anche molto amico di Maxi Lopez, chissà come l'avrà presa...


----------



## tequilad (14 Novembre 2013)

Che schifo...

ma poi...questo è del 93...Quella ha 3 (!!!!) figli!!


----------



## James Watson (14 Novembre 2013)

Bah, spero che maxi lopez gli spezzi una ga..... emh, si comporti da giocatore corretto e si limiti ad un sano gioco duro!


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2013)

Grande Icardi!


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2013)

Mah! Complimenti a lei.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Che schifo...
> 
> ma poi...questo è del 93...Quella ha 3 (!!!!) figli!!



Come non quotarti...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Lui è un idolo comunque, si bomba sta milf. 

Chissà i figli di lei cosa penseranno quando saranno grandi  
Io mi vergognerei a morte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Novembre 2013)

eccola la,allora il giornale di gossip in argentina ci aveva preso eccome.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)

Cose che oggi con l'emancipazione della donna succedono all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;332755 ha scritto:


> eccola la,allora il giornale di gossip in argentina ci aveva preso eccome.



Boh, Boateng non so, ma questo è bello?


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> eccola la,allora il giornale di gossip in argentina ci aveva preso eccome.



Boh, Boateng non so, ma questo è bello?


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Che schifo...
> 
> ma poi...questo è del 93...Quella ha 3 (!!!!) figli!!



Impossibile non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

incredibile...vergognatevi tutti e 2
mi dispiace per i figli e per Maxi

ah...Icardi stai lontano dalla nostra Nazionale


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> incredibile...vergognatevi tutti e 2
> mi dispiace per i figli e per Maxi
> 
> ah...Icardi stai lontano dalla nostra Nazionale



Dai, vorrei vedere voi nei panni di Icardi...allora anche Osvaldo dovrebbe star fuori dal giro perché ha 4 figli con 4 donne diverse così come Balotelli che non vuole saperne di riconoscere la figlia.

I figli credo la odieranno a morte ed è giusto sia così, fosse mia madre non la vorrei vedere manco in cartolina.
Maxi, beh, ******* e mazziato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2013)

Prima lo chiudono in albergo da solo e poi gli bombano la moglie.
Povero Maxi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2013)

cioè io ho la stessa età di icardi  e sto diventando cieco  il mondo è ingiusto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, vorrei vedere voi nei panni di Icardi...allora anche Osvaldo dovrebbe star fuori dal giro perché ha 4 figli con 4 donne diverse così come Balotelli che non vuole saperne di riconoscere la figlia.
> 
> I figli credo la odieranno a morte ed è giusto sia così, fosse mia madre non la vorrei vedere manco in cartolina.
> Maxi, beh, ******* e mazziato



no ice per me la dignità viene prima di tutto...la cazzat a più grande che potrei farci è sesso per una notte...cazzat e che possono scappare a tutti, ma mettermi con una donna sposata e con i figli non ce la farei...

Osvaldo mi ha sempre fatto schifo magari lo pistavano a Roma

Balotelli è una testa di cazz0, ma non sembra una cattiva persona come dicono in tv


----------



## vota DC (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lui è un idolo comunque, si bomba sta milf.



Non ha neanche trent'anni. Dovrebbe averne quaranta o dimostrarne per essere milf.
Comunque se gli piacciono quelle più vecchie Icardi non può provarci con la Nargi? Magari Matri diventa un vero calciatore per riconquistarla!


----------



## Liuke (14 Novembre 2013)

Wanda nara...per gli amici bocchi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2013)

Che mignotta, mamma mia. Tre figli e molla il marito per farsi bombare da un cinnazzo. 
Mi spiace per Maxi, dovrebbe riempirli di legnate tutti e due


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2013)

Catania - Inter da pop corn


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Wanda nara...per gli amici bocchi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Wanda nara...per gli amici bocchi?



e per gli altri pompi??


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha neanche trent'anni. Dovrebbe averne quaranta o dimostrarne per essere milf.
> Comunque se gli piacciono quelle più vecchie Icardi non può provarci con la Nargi? Magari Matri diventa un vero calciatore per riconquistarla!



E' madre; basta e avanza


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che mignotta, mamma mia. Tre figli e molla il marito per farsi bombare da un cinnazzo.
> Mi spiace per Maxi, dovrebbe riempirli di legnate tutti e due


Fossi in Maxi mi farei la sorella e la madre


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2013)

Aldilà della maialaggine della Nara, ma Icardi che tradisce uno dei suoi migliori amici, si meriterebbe le peggiori case. Pezzo di melma.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2013)

Vergognoso lui, ma pure lei è una buonissima donna.


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Beh se tu fosso amico di Maturi e la Nargi verrebbe da te dicendoti "Dai levati mutande e calzettoni per tanti soffoconi " gli dici di no?


----------



## gabuz (14 Novembre 2013)

Chissà che numeri gli ha combinato per mandarlo fuori così


----------



## Canonista (14 Novembre 2013)

Per dirla alla Zalone: "quella è zoc.cola proprio!"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh se tu fosso amico di Maturi e la Nargi verrebbe da te dicendoti "Dai levati mutande e calzettoni per tanti soffoconi " gli dici di no?



ecco perchè allegri ha voluto matri a milano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh se tu fosso amico di Maturi e la Nargi verrebbe da te dicendoti "Dai levati mutande e calzettoni per tanti soffoconi " gli dici di no?



non so se dici a me, cmq certo che me la faccio, ma non mi ci metto insieme...so che è dura resistere
cmq non mi faccio questi problemi visto che è impossibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2013)

oooooo dai bombala dai bombalaaaa dai bombala .. hahahaha  ... 

icardi che si sdraia la Milf di Lopez.. sto male.... ooooooo dai bombalaaaa


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2013)

povero Maxi...


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Novembre 2013)

Icardi vergognoso, lei ancora peggio.
L'incontro di pugilato ehm Inter-Catania ci sarà il 26 gennaio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Novembre 2013)

COLPO DI SCENA!!!






yo te la chup


----------



## Frikez (14 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oooooo dai bombala dai bombalaaaa dai bombala .. hahahaha  ...
> 
> icardi che si sdraia la Milf di Lopez.. sto male.... ooooooo dai bombalaaaa



Con la milf, idolo


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chissà che numeri gli ha combinato per mandarlo fuori così



C'è un suo vecchissimo sex tape che ti fa capire tante cose


----------



## Canonista (14 Novembre 2013)

Per lui farsi lei è un sogno, per lei farsi lui uno sfizio


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2013)

C'è da molto da ridere e da sghignazzare...però in fondo in fondo...è una situazione abbastanza schifosa...soprattutto per i figli


----------



## Sesfips (14 Novembre 2013)

Non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Pure io amo Wanda Nara, ehmbè?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2013)

Mi dispiace per i figli e per Maxi,ma faccio i complimenti a Maurito


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Novembre 2013)

La situazione a quanto pare è moooooolto più complicata di quello che sembra
Roba da Beautiful, quind evito i dettagli.
Credetemi, non è il solito triangolo


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> COLPO DI SCENA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paola TRANS


----------



## Sesfips (14 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La situazione a quanto pare è moooooolto più complicata di quello che sembra
> Roba da Beautiful, quind evito i dettagli.
> Credetemi, non è il solito triangolo



Eh vabbè, non puoi fare così. Hai lanciato il sasso, non nascondere la mano. Dicci tutto.


----------



## Jerry West (14 Novembre 2013)

Ccezionale, numero!! (.cit)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, non puoi fare così. Hai lanciato il sasso, non nascondere la mano. Dicci tutto.



Prima di dire "Wanda *******, povero Maxi" ci penserei due volte
Bisognerebbe riflettere su tutto quello che ha dichiarato Wanda. Si va da una brutta storia di aborto in Russia, passando agli ultimi anni dove è stata chiusa in casa, fino ai messaggini di ammiratrici che Wanda ha trovato sul cellulare del marito ... insomma invece di dire che lei ha cornificato lui, mi accerterei di sapere se lui non ha prima cornificato lei...anche perchè non puoi chiudere tua moglie in casa, farle le corna e poi passare per vittima se finisce il matrimonio. 
Inoltre, non è manco detto che Icardi e Wanda stiano insieme.
Partendo dal presupposto che sono entrambi in separazione (Icardi mi pare abbia recentemento avviato le pratiche di divorzio dalla moglie), è sicuro che loro siano amici e che lui sia stato molto vicino a lei in questi mesi, come confidente. Quello che non è certo è se l'amore tra loro sia unilaterale, o bilaterale. Potrebbero stare benissimo insieme, ma potrebbe anche essere Icardi il solo che prova sentimenti tra i due, o almeno questo è quello che ho intuito leggendo le ultime dichiarazioni di Wanda.
Il matrimonio tra Wanda e Maxi Lopez non è finito per Icardi, ma per altri motivi più profondi.


----------



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2013)

Scommetto che le prestazioni di Maurito ora caleranno di brutto. Ho questa sensazione ma non riesco a capire perché


----------



## Marilson (14 Novembre 2013)

adesso una sola cosa è fondamentale. Sapere quando si giocherà Catania-Inter


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Prima di dire "Wanda *******, povero Maxi" ci penserei due volte
> Bisognerebbe riflettere su tutto quello che ha dichiarato Wanda. Si va da una brutta storia di aborto in Russia, passando agli ultimi anni dove è stata chiusa in casa, fino ai messaggini di ammiratrici che Wanda ha trovato sul cellulare del marito ... insomma invece di dire che lei ha cornificato lui, mi accerterei di sapere se lui non ha prima cornificato lei...anche perchè non puoi chiudere tua moglie in casa, farle le corna e poi passare per vittima se finisce il matrimonio.
> Inoltre, non è manco detto che Icardi e Wanda stiano insieme.
> Partendo dal presupposto che sono entrambi in separazione (Icardi mi pare abbia recentemento avviato le pratiche di divorzio dalla moglie), è sicuro che loro siano amici e che lui sia stato molto vicino a lei in questi mesi, come confidente. Quello che non è certo è se l'amore tra loro sia unilaterale, o bilaterale. Potrebbero stare benissimo insieme, ma potrebbe anche essere Icardi il solo che prova sentimenti tra i due, o almeno questo è quello che ho intuito leggendo le ultime dichiarazioni di Wanda.
> Il matrimonio tra Wanda e Maxi Lopez non è finito per Icardi, ma per altri motivi più profondi.



maxi avra subito un trauma quando galliani l'ha chiuso in albergo ecco perche a sua volta ha chiuso la moglie in casa , quindi questo divorzio è colpa di galliani


----------



## Aragorn (14 Novembre 2013)

Dalle mie parti si dice : stachè l'è propri 'na gran véra


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2013)

Certo poveretti i figli che vivono sta situazione e che hanno per madre una gran pantegana. Cioè vero che Maxi è altrettanto un cattivo partner, però lei prima con Capuano, poi con il pischelletto di Icardi. Maddai!!!


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Se la mette incinta me la rido


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> adesso una sola cosa è fondamentale. Sapere quando si giocherà Catania-Inter



ci deve essere inter catania nel girone di ritorno, all'andatà c'è gia stata


----------



## tequilad (15 Novembre 2013)

Cioè Icardi ha 20 anni ed è già divorziato ?!??!?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh se tu fosso amico di Maturi e la Nargi verrebbe da te dicendoti "Dai levati mutande e calzettoni per tanti soffoconi " gli dici di no?



sì, perché sennò quando gli ricapitava.
d'altronde i calciatori sono degli acclarati morti di figa.


----------



## Dexter (15 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Cioè Icardi ha 20 anni ed è già divorziato ?!??!?


Mi ricorda qualcuno di nostra conoscenza ...Che somari sti giocatori


----------



## vota DC (15 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Per lui farsi lei è un sogno, per lei farsi lui uno sfizio



Con i soldi che prende non trova una più giovane e figa secondo te?
Una mia amica sta per sposarsi uno di quattro anni più giovane e le sue amiche dicono che questo la usa come alibi perché la famiglia non indaghi su cosa gli piace veramente, la mia amica stessa credo di fargli strumentalizzare non le frega granché perché così facendo accorcerebbe i tempi per diventare cittadina statunitense.


----------



## Maverick (18 Novembre 2013)

Che schifo..


----------



## folletto (18 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> cioè io ho la stessa età di icardi  e sto diventando cieco  il mondo è ingiusto


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

Quante rosicate in sto topic


----------



## Gekyn (19 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quante rosicate in sto topic


al suo posto credo che tutti avremmo fatto lo stesso!!  io sicuramente hehehe


----------



## Gas (19 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> al suo posto credo che tutti avremmo fatto lo stesso!!  io sicuramente hehehe



Giovane, ricco, famoso... può avere tutta la topa del mondo. No, io non avrei fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Giovane, ricco, famoso... può avere tutta la topa del mondo. No, io non avrei fatto lo stesso.



Si, ci crediamo sicuramente


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2013)

Oh che poi tutta sta bellezza non è


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda qualcuno di nostra conoscenza ...Che somari sti giocatori



Paaaatoooooo


----------



## Dexter (19 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paaaatoooooo


Ma quanto è scemo quello  ? Credo sia uno fra i giocatori col QI più basso della storia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Novembre 2013)

Icardi non è mai stato sposato,eh.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Novembre 2013)

Icardi si è fatto tatuare il nome Wanda sul braccio

PS: infatti non è divorziato, sperazione dalla fidanzata storica


----------



## smallball (19 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quante rosicate in sto topic


ahahahah direi obbligate


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Novembre 2013)

Ti amo, ti amo wanda nara, perchè non sei falsato, a me mi eri sembrato falsato no no non sei falsato..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Cioè fatemi capire .... voi siete amici di Lopez ... arriva Wanda che è una MILF fatta e finita. vi abbassa i pantaloni si appresta a fare il suo dovere e voi gli dite " no no dai sono amico di Maxi " ... ma siete fuori ??? io la sdraio tempo Zero appena sento l'odore della Wanda..altrochè.. 

che poi che discorso è.. " e mah lui è calciatore può avere chi vuole " ... ma chissenefrega.. mi faccio la wanda e poi pure le altre.. 

pazzi pazzi pazziiiiii


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire .... voi siete amici di Lopez ... arriva Wanda che è una MILF fatta e finita. vi abbassa i pantaloni si appresta a fare il suo dovere e voi gli dite " no no dai sono amico di Maxi " ... ma siete fuori ??? io la sdraio tempo Zero appena sento l'odore della Wanda..altrochè..
> 
> che poi che discorso è.. " e mah lui è calciatore può avere chi vuole " ... ma chissenefrega.. mi faccio la wanda e poi pure le altre..
> 
> pazzi pazzi pazziiiiii



si ma non ti ci metti insieme, magari ci sta che ti lasci sedurre però poi la cosa finsice la, una scop.ata e basta, quello penso sarebbe capitato a tutti


----------



## Gas (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire .... voi siete amici di Lopez ... arriva Wanda che è una MILF fatta e finita. vi abbassa i pantaloni si appresta a fare il suo dovere e voi gli dite " no no dai sono amico di Maxi " ... ma siete fuori ??? io la sdraio tempo Zero appena sento l'odore della Wanda..altrochè..
> 
> che poi che discorso è.. " e mah lui è calciatore può avere chi vuole " ... ma chissenefrega.. mi faccio la wanda e poi pure le altre..
> 
> pazzi pazzi pazziiiiii



Attenzione Lollo, tralasci un punto fondamentale, noi non siamo Icardi che ripeto è giovane, ricco e famoso. Icardi si può fare ragazze molto più gnocche di Wanda solo schioccando le dita, quindi ti dico che se fossi Icardi non andrei con la moglie di Lopez (nonché madre di 3 figli) ma mi tromberei tutte le veline che mi passano sotto al naso e che magari sono enne volte più gnocche della MILF.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Attenzione Lollo, tralasci un punto fondamentale, noi non siamo Icardi che ripeto è giovane, ricco e famoso. Icardi si può fare ragazze molto più gnocche di Wanda solo schioccando le dita, quindi ti dico che se fossi Icardi non andrei con la moglie di Lopez (nonché madre di 3 figli) ma mi tromberei tutte le veline che mi passano sotto al naso e che magari sono enne volte più gnocche della MILF.



e ma wanda è wanda... cioè.. è un trofeo che puoi esporre in bacheca ..


----------



## Doctore (19 Novembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Attenzione Lollo, tralasci un punto fondamentale, noi non siamo Icardi che ripeto è giovane, ricco e famoso. Icardi si può fare ragazze molto più gnocche di Wanda solo schioccando le dita, quindi ti dico che se fossi Icardi non andrei con la moglie di Lopez (nonché madre di 3 figli) ma mi tromberei tutte le veline che mi passano sotto al naso e che magari sono enne volte più gnocche della MILF.


Comprendo il tuo pensiero e lo approvo 
Sul discorso gnocca non sono d accordo(ci sono poche gnocche meglio di lei...va be son gusti ),sul discorso pratico del fatto che lei ha figli,sta con un tuo amico ecc... hai pienamente ragione.
Pero per capire certe situazioni bisogna viverle.
Magari ha trovato l ammmmore


o magari ha trovato la MILF e se la vuole bombare a piu non posso


----------



## Doctore (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ma wanda è wanda... cioè.. è un trofeo che puoi esporre in bacheca ..




vale piu della bacheca del milan e del real messi insieme


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma non ti ci metti insieme, magari ci sta che ti lasci sedurre però poi la cosa finsice la, una scop.ata e basta, quello penso sarebbe capitato a tutti



E beh ma tralasciate voi il come lei bomba ... perchè mettiamo che la sdrai e ti piace di brutto li parte la fissa del ficcare la wanda piu volte... 

è un casino ... ci vorrebbe splendidi per chiarire le cose


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vale piu della bacheca del milan e del real messi insieme



" Rocco la finirà di specchiarsi "


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Comprendo il tuo pensiero e lo approvo
> Sul discorso gnocca non sono d accordo(ci sono poche gnocche meglio di lei...va be son gusti ),sul discorso pratico del fatto che lei ha figli,sta con un tuo amico ecc... hai pienamente ragione.
> Pero per capire certe situazioni bisogna viverle.
> Magari ha trovato l ammmmore
> ...


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ma wanda è wanda... cioè.. è un trofeo che puoi esporre in bacheca ..



É questo il punto. La bellezza conta fino a un certo punto, volete mettere il dire "mi sono scopato una bella gnocca" con "mi sono scopato Wanda nara?"


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É questo il punto. La bellezza conta fino a un certo punto, volete mettere il dire "mi sono scopato una bella gnocca" con "mi sono scopato Wanda nara?"


Esatto , il punto è proprio quello.. cioè arriva un tuo amico e ti dice ... o mi sono sdraiato quella.. e te... si ma io mi sono chiavato wanda.. cioè hai vinto a mani basse


----------



## 2515 (19 Novembre 2013)

> Non ha neanche trent'anni. Dovrebbe averne quaranta o dimostrarne per essere milf.
> Comunque se gli piacciono quelle più vecchie Icardi non può provarci con la Nargi? Magari Matri diventa un vero calciatore per riconquistarla!


Guarda che milf sai cosa vuol dire? Devi solo essere madre e f*ga, pure se hai 18 anni e hai partorito a 16 sei una milf.


----------



## 2515 (19 Novembre 2013)

Comunque io cito una regola "gli amici prima delle donne" a maggior ragione se è pure moglie di un tuo amico e anche madre di tre figli e te sei un bocchia.
Io fossi al suo posto mi farei invitare a una festa di Victoria Secret e mi bomberei le modelle, volete mettere? Dire "mi sono fatto gli angeli di victoria secret", manco belen e la nargi insieme possono competere con quelle creature.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Comunque io cito una regola "gli amici prima delle donne" a maggior ragione se è pure moglie di un tuo amico e anche madre di tre figli e te sei un bocchia.
> Io fossi al suo posto mi farei invitare a una festa di Victoria Secret e mi bomberei le modelle, volete mettere? Dire "mi sono fatto gli angeli di victoria secret", manco belen e la nargi insieme possono competere con quelle creature.



Non riuscirebbe mai a farsele. Quelle vanno solo con attori di Hollywood o gente ultra ricca, non con un Icardi qualsiasi. Per uno come lui Wanda nara è un punto d'arrivo, di meglio non troverà mai


----------



## Djici (19 Novembre 2013)

al posto suo, giuro che non l'avrei mai fatto.
il peggio che un "amico" ti puo fare.

dovrebbre ringraziare il cielo di essere ancora vivo.


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non riuscirebbe mai a farsele. Quelle vanno solo con attori di Hollywood o gente ultra ricca, non con un Icardi qualsiasi. Per uno come lui Wanda nara è un punto d'arrivo, di meglio non troverà mai



Ma Icardi è ultraricco.



2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che milf sai cosa vuol dire? Devi solo essere madre e f*ga, pure se hai 18 anni e hai partorito a 16 sei una milf.



A dispetto della sigla una milf non deve necessariamente avere figli, deve essere una potenziale madre dell'interessato dal punto di vista anagrafico, infatti non si trovano video etichettati come milf di maschi quarantenni (intendo i personaggi, gli attori probabilmente sì) che vanno con milf perché le milf dei quarantenni sono categoria granny ormai. Questa è la definizione originale, se poi l'hanno estesa per vendere di più spiegherebbe il perché del successo, altro che complesso di Edipo.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2013)

É molto meno ricco di loro. Se devono andare vanno con gente che ha più soldi di loro


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda che milf sai cosa vuol dire? Devi solo essere madre e f*ga, pure se hai 18 anni e hai partorito a 16 sei una milf.



No, la mother di milf non va presa in senso letterale ma nel senso "donna che ha l'età di una che ha già partorito", quindi over 30. Quella che dici tu è una teen Mom


----------



## Doctore (20 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Icardi è ultraricco.
> 
> 
> 
> A dispetto della sigla una milf non deve necessariamente avere figli, deve essere una potenziale madre dell'interessato dal punto di vista anagrafico, infatti non si trovano video etichettati come milf di maschi quarantenni (intendo i personaggi, gli attori probabilmente sì) che vanno con milf perché le milf dei quarantenni sono categoria granny ormai. Questa è la definizione originale, se poi l'hanno estesa per vendere di più spiegherebbe il perché del successo, altro che complesso di Edipo.


le porche quarantenni mi arrapano piu di tante donnine giovani...
Poi oh! son gusti eh


----------



## mandraghe (20 Novembre 2013)

Quando icardi arriva in Argentina sembrerà Fantozzi che torna dalle crociate: "Wanda ti apro in due come una mela"


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

si fatto il tatuaggio con la scritta " Wanda " da una parte e  dall altra.. ahhah


----------



## Jaqen (25 Novembre 2013)

Ne prende tante da Maxi...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2013)

Wanda:“Non mi importa quello che dice la gente. Se tu sai la verità, tu sei la mia verità”.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

Come lo prende bene il volante


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Dicembre 2013)

Altro giro altro tatuaggio di Icardi:


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto prima o poi farà le corna anche a lui, allora ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2013)

L'Inter immagino sia felicissimo della situazione...


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Occhio, pare che Icardi abbia fatto tombola, in arrivo un icardino


----------



## Principe (7 Gennaio 2014)

Già? manco flash


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Occhio, pare che Icardi abbia fatto tombola, in arrivo un icardino



non ci credo dai


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Occhio, pare che Icardi abbia fatto tombola, in arrivo un icardino


----------



## neversayconte (7 Gennaio 2014)

ma che donna può essere questa che si fa mette incinta così con l'amico dell'ex marito


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2014)

Se ci provi 15 volte al giorno......pure se sei sterile rimani incinta


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ma non è sicuro comunque...


----------



## Doctore (7 Gennaio 2014)

l avrà inseminata per bene


----------



## tequilad (8 Gennaio 2014)

Che tristezza questa vicenda...troppe chiacchiere, troppa ingenuità....


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Non oso immaginare quante volte al giorno Super Icardi faccia gol con Wandona.....


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

questo qua finisce male, a perdere così la testa per una donna si finisce SEMPRE male. Dovrebbe essere nel momento in cui applicarsi soltanto nel gioco per cercare di sfruttare il suo momento di crescita, invece ha perso la testa per una donna. Se poi si lasciano questo qua non si riprende più. Infatti gli interisti sono incavolati neri, alcuni l'hanno pure definito il "balotelli bianco"XD


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Cosa staranno facendo ora Wandita e Maurito???


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi... Si fosse messo con Megan Fox potrei pure capirlo. Ma questa Wanda Nara che c'ha di bello? Il seno di gomma?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cosa staranno facendo ora Wandita e Maurito???



Mah staranno parlano della Critica della ragion pura di Kant o della Fenomenologia dello spirito di Hegel..sicuro!


----------



## tequilad (8 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi... Si fosse messo con Megan Fox potrei pure capirlo. Ma questa Wanda Nara che c'ha di bello? Il seno di gomma?



concordo...


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> concordo...



bè megan fox ce l'ha in silicone se vogliamo fare i puntigliosi.. Sarà terribilmente infoiata, anche perché se è vero che con maxi non ci andava da mesi avrà un bel po' d'arretrati.


----------



## Tom! (8 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me per Icardi l'inter è l'ultima cosa che pensa una volta sveglio.
Non accetterei certe uscite da giocatore della mia squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Secondo me per Icardi l'inter è l'ultima cosa che pensa una volta sveglio.
> Non accetterei certe uscite da giocatore della mia squadra.



Io gli rescinderei il contratto per giusta causa. Il problema però è che l'han pagato 'na bella cifra.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ma vi rendete conto di che cervello possa avere sta Wanda?!

Cioè, è sposata ed ha figli e non perde mezzo secondo per pubblicare in giro per internet foto e commenti intimi insieme a questo bimbominkia. Robe da matti. 

Poi onestamente, l'Inter cosa deve fare con uno cosi che pensa a tutt'altro che al suo lavoro per il quale è lautamente pagato!?


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ma i figli cosa pensano della madre? Quando saranno per es. alle superiori ? Brutta cosa, non vorrei mai essere al loro posto.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma i figli cosa pensano della madre? Quando saranno per es. alle superiori ? Brutta cosa, non vorrei mai essere al loro posto.



Beh, si prenderanno tanti figlio di pu che mai come questa volta sarà vero


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Immaginate la festa per il diciottesimo compleanno di uno dei figli della wanda a casa sua con tutti gli amici del figlio invitati e lei dentro casa


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Gennaio 2014)

questa lo disfa ,,,anche se ha 20 anni...

fara' fatica da alzarsi al mattino...in tutti i sensi.


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

E' indisponibile anche per la prossima partita.XD Hanno preso un Pato argentino (di integrità fisica), il Balotelli bianco (di testa) e il Cristiano Ronaldo brutto (di ormone). Tutto in un colpo solo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come avrà fatto questa a rimanere in astinenza quando abbiamo segregato Maxi Lopez nell'albergo?

Ah si, c'era Icardi


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma i figli cosa pensano della madre? Quando saranno per es. alle superiori ? Brutta cosa, non vorrei mai essere al loro posto.


gli amici dei loro figli avranno altri pensieri sulla madre


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' indisponibile anche per la prossima partita.XD Hanno preso un Pato argentino (di integrità fisica), il Balotelli bianco (di testa) e il Cristiano Ronaldo brutto (di ormone). Tutto in un colpo solo!



Avesse un centesimo del talento di quelli da te citati,poi


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> gli amici dei loro figli avranno altri pensieri sulla madre


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi... Si fosse messo con Megan Fox potrei pure capirlo. Ma questa Wanda Nara che c'ha di bello? Il seno di gomma?


L'unica spiegazione è che faccia dei numeri che nemmeno l'esorcista


----------



## Brain84 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Questa ha le skills, altrimenti non si spiega tanta gara per accaparrarsela


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione è che faccia dei numeri che nemmeno l'esorcista



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2014)

E intanto nuovo stop, ufficialmente un nuovo caso di pubalgia.

Direi che sarà difficile guarirlo da questa infiammazione al pube.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2014)

Farà una brutta fine, d'altronde già ai tempi del Barca se ne parlava "male".


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2014)

Beh, questo ha finito di fare il calciatore ragazzi. Ma vi rendete conto di che razza di bidonazzo si sono presi per 13 mln!?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2014)

Vi invito a dare un'occhiata a canale 5, si prospetta un altro capitolo della storia


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2014)

Che cesso EPICO !!!  nuovo infortunio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vi invito a dare un'occhiata a canale 5, si prospetta un altro capitolo della storia



Barbara d'Urso ce va a nozze co ste cose


----------



## O Animal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Malati di Fama....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

E' arrivata Barbara D'Urso, ormai non c'è più redenzione nè via d'uscita.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Chissà magari anche Matri farà la stessa fine...

Comunque ora mi aspetto la risposta di Mara Venier che intervisterà il cervo tradito che, in un argentino stretto, insulterà pesantemente gli amanti fedifraghi


----------

